# Fresh water tank top-up.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

[
Hi Everyone,
I am new to all this and need some ideas.
What is the best method of topping up the water tank without moving the van?
I have looked at pumping with a 12v submersible, from a water container into the tank filler. I have a 12v cigar type socket near the habitation door and is on the water filler side of the van. What type of plugs are fitted to submersibles?
Can anyone give me any ideas?
Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

we use 4 or 5 roll flat hose pipes and join em together as needed. Much less messing about than with pumps and roller barrels etc. A lot easier on the pocket as well!! :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sennen...there's been a lot of correspondence on this topic if you do a search.

Most people seem to have their pet ways of doing it. We vary with how far away the nearest convenient water source is. We have a submersible pump (they have a 12v plug that goes into the cigar socket) and bucket, a couple of hoses that can be joined - a long layflat one and a short piece of ordinary ( blue) hose and either seems to do the trick wherever you are. Never failed yet anyway.

One thing we do _not_ do and that is use the hose that is provided by the site to full up. Watch that for a few minutes and you'll see why ! We carry a vast array of tap adapters and reckon we can now fit any tap anywhere. We also have a packet of parazone wetwipes to wipe over the tap end if it looks suspect.

G


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

We have a fold flat light weight 'sack barrow', a conventional 25 liter jerry can style plastic water container and a submersible pump with a cigarette type plug on the end(wired on ourselves, plug's available from most camp stores). With the wired 12volt cigarette lighter socket adjacent the water filler job done, quick, effecient and not overly costly, pump £20 new of eBay, water cantainer £7 new eBay again, trolley Woolies, one of those JML things so cheap (£12) and nicely up to the job.
Dazzer, power to you, but all those hoses 8O 
Our old vans perhaps not got the storage of newer ones (no lockers as such), plus knowing me it'd only be a matter of time before one connection quite made and a soaking followed!


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi sennen,
We carry two 20meter flat hoses and a watering can.
one way or the other water's no problem.
Oh and a bucket for the waste.






Regards......nige


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I use either a 15 meter flat hose. Or a short 3meter one if I am close enough. Or if I don't want to move the van I have a 10 liter container which is light enough to carry and use a funnel with a very short pipe on it. You might have to make a few runs with a 10 litre but I find that if you keep topping it up 2/3 times a day it keeps me going.

The waste is enptied in a similar way if you don't move the van. I just have a bucket and keep taking 10 litres out at a time normally when I am off for fresh water. So that way you are carrying a full and empty contained each way.

Richard...


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

I have an RV so storage isnt a problem but even so the roll flat pipes are so compact they take up far less room than a pump, hose pipe, carrier, wheeled trolly type thing, watering can, bucket etc etc


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have taken the layflat hose off its roll and have it wound up on a flat piece of plastic. It actually makes it easier to roll up - less kinking inside the roll- and it takes up so little room that it lives in the gas bottle locker with the 2 metre piece of non-layflat hose. The "clean" bucket lives in the bathroom inside the "dirty" bucket and the laundry is inside them both. The submersible pump is in a bag in the gas locker. I don't know where we would put a jerry can and trolley.

G


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We use 2x 23 litre containers and a 15m Flat wind up hose. We also have a pump so that we can pump up from the container if needed. Assorted tap connectors. We never use the pipes provided and we never drink the water from our tanks.
Never had a problem


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

I use a bog standard garden hose - 50 metres long and has never failed to connect to a tap and the van yet.

Also have a jerrican, but much easier with the hose.

Russell


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

We've never bothered with hoses and assorted connectors or submersible pumps with electrical leads etc.
I have a 10 litre water carrier, a paunch and a pair of legs. No problem for me to walk to the tap and back a few times each day - it's never THAT far away and I really do need the exercise.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

We have no choice but to use a hose, there is no conventional filler point on our tank.. 
I have enough hose to circumnavigate the world, or so it feels at times .. plus every tap connection known to man :lol: 
And before anyone asks .. it's not all food grade either :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> .. plus every tap connection known to man :lol:
> :


As my other half picked up yet another obscure tap connector from Auchan we had a laugh " Safariboy: specialist subject : Tap connectors of the world "

Would you like to go head to head with him ?

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

DRINK BEER!!!.....save water.


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

Two watering cans work for me ....it's never far to walk to a tap and the exercise is good.
Sandyketton


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

sandyketton said:


> Two watering cans work for me ....it's never far to walk to a tap and the exercise is good.
> Sandyketton


We're with Sandyketton on this one.
We never drink water from the tank though and always have a separate bottle of water for drinking.
We empty the waste with a fold up bucket.

Steve & Sharon


----------

